# Crear antena para onda media 1400Khz



## tecnicdeso (Abr 3, 2007)

Pues lo descrito en la cabecera, me gustaria saber si para un transmisor en esta frecuencia (1000-1600Khz) y unos 20W, hay algun tipo de antena específica realizable, mejor que un simple cable, o si hay alguna disposición específica de dipolos. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 3, 2007)

ojo esa es una banda comercial,y para esta banda nada mejor que un simple dipolo, ya que existen diversas antenas pero son multibanda o gigantescos monstruos (por la longitud de onda) que nesesitas un estadio de futbol para instalarla

Tambien existen unos dispositivos llamados adaptadores de antena que te dan la posibilidad de transmitir hasta con un tenedor pero siempre con rendimiento menor al dipolo


saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 4, 2007)

ok capitanp, esta claro, pero aparte de que aquí en la zona que yo vivo, esta banda está completamente olvidada, además de que es simplemente un proyecto un tanto experimental, con lo cual no hay problema. Gracias por tu respuesta, aunque agradeceria una respuesta mas concreta, longitud de dipolo, disposición, etc. 

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Abr 4, 2007)

A ver tecni... Quieres una antena para una frecuencia de entre 1000 y 1600 KHz.
La longitud de onda resulta de:  v(luz) / f(en Hz)

                                                     300.000.000 / 1.300.000 = 230,77 m

                                                     (asumí f = 1300 KHz por ser el centro del intervalo)

La fórmula vale para cualquier frecuencia.

Ahora, para una antena dipolo, se suele utilizar un cuarto de onda , por lo cual: 230,8 m / 4 = 57,7 m.

Esa será la logitud total para las dos ramas del dipolo, cada una de 28,9 m aprox.
El par de alhambres deberá sumar esa longitud y ser alimentados con un cable coaxial de 75 ohms, al cual se le retira el forro en una longitu de 15 cm, se separan la malla y el conductor interno, y deben quedar formando una especie de delta abierto equilátero. Las puntas de la malla y el conducor interno serán soldadas a los alhambres que constituyen el dipolo.

En tiendas dedicadas a radiocomunicaciones, vendían un dispositivo a propósito para formar el centro de los dipolos. Trata de contactar a algún radioaficionado de tu zona para que te informe al respecto. Verifica también si existe un Radio Club en tu localidad.

Te indico que, tender una dipolo de 60 m no es cosa fácil. Deberás conseguir un alhambre de cobre algo templado, de lo contrario, el peso del conjunto en el centro (alhambre + cable) lo estiraría y cambiaría la longitud, alterando la frecuencia de respuesta. Por otro lado, el conjunto debería ser colocado a una altura de unos 15 m desde el suelo.

Te sugiero que distribuyas el dipolo en forma de V invertida: Un mástil que soporte el centro con las ramas descendiendo hacia el suelo, tratando de formar un triángulo isosceles.

Los cales coaxiales de 75 ohms son los números RG59U y RG11U, según la potencia.

Una fuente de información al respecto, muy buena, es el "Radio Amateur Handboock". Es prácticamente la biblia de los radioaficionados.

Mira, no es fácil poder describir cosas en tan breves líneas que, por más que parezcan sencillas, como de hecho lo es una antena dipolo, conllevan una cantidad de detalles importantes.

Cualquier cosa, con gusto te ampliaré la información.

Saludos y éxito en la misión.

Mario


----------



## capitanp (Abr 4, 2007)

http://www.walmarelectronica.com.ar/dipolos hf.htm

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dipolo_(antena)


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 5, 2007)

Una información bastante precisa... Gracias a todos. En principio, veo que hace falta una buena extension de terreno para establecer una antena emisora... pero a niver experimental lo haré. El problemilla son los 15 mts. de altura, ya que de utilizar un mástil simple, este es muy inestable a las condiciones atmosféricas. 

Otro de los puntos es que para transmitir con unos pocos watios, no se yo si la potencia se perderá en el cable... cosa que seria fatal. Que potencia minima recomendais??


----------



## mcrven (Abr 5, 2007)

Tecnicdeso, entiendo tu preocupación por las dimensiones de un sistema de antena como el que requieres, pero eso se debe a la banda que pretendes utilizar.

Para lograr una altura de 15 m, hay formas pero no son nada económicas. Una, es la de utilizar una torre de aluminio con sus respectivos tirantes, dos de los cuales serían los ramales de la antena.
El que yo considero más económico de todos, es un poste metálico de los que utilizan las compañías de fuerza eléctrica. Tiene unos que rondan los 20 m. La ventaja es que son autosoportados. La desventaja es que no son fácilmente asequibles.

Ahora, hay otra forma de antena, que se utiliza en los buques, precisamente para bandas muy largas. Se le denomina "LOG WIRE ANTENNA" y es muy simple de hacer. Tomas un alhambre entero, de 1/2 onda de longitud y lo tiendes por el entorno como puedas. Para alimentarla, llevas la punta del alhambre a un inductor de 2.5 mH y la otra punta del inductor, la conectas a una tierra. El centro del coaxial proveniente del transmisor lo conectas a la unión alhambre-inductor y la malla a la misma tierra-inductor.

Probablemente (casi seguro) vas a tener un camión de ondas estacionarias, pero eso va a funcionar. Como es para un experimento, servirá muy bien para que puedas ver como funciona todo eso.

Luego irás mejorando cosas, pero será ya con un poco de experiencia y mientras, irás teniendo más información.

Cualquier cosa, chilla de nuevo que te doy una mano, solo con límites de tiempo y distancia.

Adelante pués que así empezamos todos, dando traspiés y cayendo por los barrancos. En especial los radioaficionados.

Saludos y éxitos:

mcr


----------



## bgarmol (Abr 8, 2007)

Saludos al foro, 

tengo el mismo problema que el compañero tecnicdeso, pero lo que yo estoy montando es un receptor de AM. La frecuencia sería de 600 a 1400 khz, por lo que las ramas del dipolo serían incluso mas largas, al ser la frecuencia central 1000khz. El total del dipolo me sale 75m.
Para vivir en un piso como vivo yo me parece imposible ingeniarmelas para hacer o buscar una antena de estas dimensiones.
¿También necesito una antena de esas medidas para poder recibir?

¿qué puedo hacer al respecto?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 8, 2007)

Hola bgarmol, los problemas de antena se presentan a la hora de transmitir con cierta potencia, debido a que la antena, debe ser capaz de "consumir", para irradiar, toda la energía que el transmisor suministra. Si esto no ocurre, la energía que no es consumida, se queda estacionada entre la etapa final y los cables, generando mucho calor lo cual termina en dañar el equipo. Esto también contribuye a que la emisora no se escuche con fuerza, limitando el alcance de la emisión. Esta energía remanente recibe el nombre de ONDAS ESTACIONARIAS.

Sólo imagina un transmisor de 1 KW, tratando de salir al aire a traves de una antena que presenta 25% de ondas estacionarias, y lo que podría suceder con 1/4 de KW rondando por los cables.

Para recibir, solo es necesario que tengas un cable delgado, que podrías sacar por una ventana, bién hacia arriba o hacia abajo del edificio. También te sirve arrollando unos metros de cable alrededor del marco de una ventana. Un calibre AWG 22 forrado, de unos 10 m será suficiente.

Espero haberte aclarado algo y, cualquier otra cosa, aquí estamos muchos colegas.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## bgarmol (Abr 8, 2007)

Muchas gracias por la aclaración, me estaba desanimando de pensar que todo el trabajo no me iba a servir para nada. Tu respuesta me deja mucho mas tranquilo.

Ahora me queda una duda. Si enrollo 10 mtrs de cable, ¿ambas puntas las conecto al terminal que tengo de antena, o una al terminal de antena y la otra a la de masa, o simplemente la otra la dejo sin conectar?

Espero tu respuesta, sludos al foro.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 9, 2007)

Para onda media, enrollas el cable y conectas solo una punta al receptor, la otra la dejas libre. Es muy probable que el receptor tenga un solo contacto para ese fin.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## bgarmol (Abr 9, 2007)

Muchas gracias, lo probare en cuanto me sea posible y contestaré con los resultados.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 20, 2007)

mcrven, eres un experto. Efectivamente cuando cargamos la salida del emisor con una antena la transmisión aumenta en intensidad y en potencia. De hecho, con un pequeño transmisor de 1W que fabriqué a nivel experimental, dependiendo de la antena que se le ubique transmite con diferentes características de amplitud e intensidad. Una gran diferencia con frecuencias fm mas altas. 

Desde luego la onda media es muy curiosa, y mucho mas entendible en sus procesos de transmisión.

En mi caso fabriqué un oscilador colpits a 1,4 mhz aprox., y un pequeño amplificador modulador. Excitando un transistor polarizado con la oscilación  y la señal de audio moduladora se consiguen resultados muy sorprendentes.

El hecho de querer fabricar una buena antena era porque tengo curiosidad en fabricar una estación emisora de aprox. 1 kw.

Como veo que tienes bastante idea, te agradecería me informes sobre que tipo de transistor se utiliza en estas aplicaciones, y si hay algun tipo concreto, así como si dispones de algun tipo de esquemario para circuitos en estas aplicaciones.

Gracias de antemano, menos mal que hay gente que sabe de lo que habla. Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 20, 2007)

Ok tecnicdeso, como te indiqué (CREO) soy radioaficionado ( YV 5 MHE ) de Venezuela desde los finales de los '50. Tengo diseños propios tanto de RX, como de TX y algunas antenas. También presté servicio técnico en estaciones comerciales y algunos barcos también.

Los resultados que obtuviste, quizás aún no sean muy satisfactorios y completos, tampoco dices qué fue lo que hiciste, pero veo que te sientes muy contento con eso y eso que no creo que haya ajustado la antena adecuadamente, si no, saltarías. Sé perfectamente como es eso.

Para un TX de 1 KW, no sé si hay transistor/es para eso. Creo que aún deberás utilizar una vávula.

Te sugiero consultes el Radio Amateur Hand Book de la ARRL. Trata de contactar a algún radioaficonado de tu localidad o al Radio Club de la misma, para que te presten uno o te digan donde lo puedes adquirir. Es prácticamente la Biblia de la Radio. Si no conoces a alguien de esas corrientes, indicame tu dirección completa y trataré de facilitarte el contacto.

Saludos y, sigue cosechando éxitos. A lo mejor, pronto, escucho tu emisora desde aquí.

MCR


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 26, 2007)

Ok muchas gracias a todos


----------



## tecnidany (Ene 12, 2012)

hola al foro yo construi un transmisor de ondas media con una valvula 6l6 y funciona bien pero no tiene mucho alcance la valvula esta me tira como 15 wats y no llega a un kilometro quien me puede ayudar a darle mas alcance les cuento que elcircuito lo saque de pablin esta como transmisor personal a valvula


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 13, 2012)

tecnidany dijo:


> hola al foro yo construi un transmisor de ondas media con una valvula 6l6 y funciona bien pero no tiene mucho alcance la valvula esta me tira como 15 wats y no llega a un kilometro quien me puede ayudar a darle mas alcance les cuento que elcircuito lo saque de pablin esta como transmisor personal a valvula



¿Que antena usas?


----------



## tecnidany (Ene 14, 2012)

estoy usando como antena un cable de 60 metros en forma horizontal y en la bajada uso cable coaxil de 75 ohms  y la malla del coaxil y el chasis del equipo lo mando a tierra, pero tengo muy poco alcance unos 100 metros


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 16, 2012)

tecnidany dijo:


> estoy usando como antena un cable de 60 metros en forma horizontal y en la bajada uso cable coaxil de 75 ohms  y la malla del coaxil y el chasis del equipo lo mando a tierra, pero tengo muy poco alcance unos 100 metros




La antena parece ser adecuada pero veo que es muy poco alcance para esa potencia.


----------



## tecnidany (Ene 16, 2012)

asi es yo tambien creo lo mismo,puede influir que no tiene tanque pi a la salida ni balum solamente un capacitor de 100 pf como dice el circuito


----------



## mcrven (Ene 16, 2012)

tecnidany dijo:


> asi es yo tambien creo lo mismo,puede influir que no tiene tanque pi a la salida ni balum solamente un capacitor de 100 pf como dice el circuito



El solo hecho de no tener tanque, cualquier tipo de tanque, no necesariamente debe se PI; es suficiente para no tener acople de impedancias entre el oscilador (Eso es todo lo que es ese circuito) y la antena.

Los 15W a los que aludes, solo son de consumo y, aún bien acoplados... mejor dicho MUY BIEN acoplados, con un rendimiento elevado, no superarían el 85%, así que tendrías unos 12W en antena.

Luego debes contar con el fenómeno de la propagación que, en banda Broadcasting no es muy bueno, la verdad. En tiempos de los '60 atendía una emisora cercana a la capital dotada de un TX General Electric de 1KW @ 1200 KHz, muy bien acoplado y con buena antena que llegaba a escucharse con dificultad ya superando los 50Km. de distancia.

Así que, trata de acoplar el capacitor de salida a algún tipo de tanque.

Saludos:


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 17, 2012)

tecnidany dijo:


> hola al foro yo construi un transmisor de ondas media con una valvula 6l6 y funciona bien pero no tiene mucho alcance la valvula esta me tira como 15 wats y no llega a un kilometro quien me puede ayudar a darle mas alcance les cuento que elcircuito lo saque de pablin esta como transmisor personal a valvula



De todas maneras y solo te lo digo por curiosidad, si lo deseas sube algunas fotos de tu transmisor valvular, me ha llamado la atención que hayas hecho un transmisor valvular.


----------



## tecnidany (Ene 17, 2012)

cuando pueda le saco foto y lo subo asi lo ven,consta de una sola valvula 6l6 que es osciladora en la banda de onda media y trabaja con 380volts y esta modulado en grilla de la 6l6,lo hice por que tenia esta valvula ademas que en onda media lo mejor es la valvula


----------

